# E Paradise (IAPLC Ranked 518)



## Ian Holdich (28 Oct 2012)

Really chuffed with my first IAPLC entry, ranked 518th place.


Ian IAPLC 2 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34 (28 Oct 2012)

Wow, great photo Ian and congrats on the placement    
Where are the fish?


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Oct 2012)

lol right at the bottom, there's some Rummy's in there and thanks mate, Mark did help me on the technical aspects for this pic so i must give him a bit of credit. I took the pic though.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Oct 2012)

Well done mate.

Ady, you can see the RNT's at the front bottom right. Looks like texture on the rock but its their heads


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Oct 2012)

Oh sorry


----------



## Ady34 (28 Oct 2012)

Ah yes, I see them now, I spend too much time looking at a tiny phone screen instead of the larger computer screen!

As a side where are people finding the results listings?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Oct 2012)

I'm the same Ady. I actually prefer Tapatalk to the proper site though.

Just easier to see new topics & Participated topics.


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 Oct 2012)

well done Ian, really nice and clean layout. What size is the tank?


----------



## Ian Holdich (29 Oct 2012)

thank you Stu, the tank is 80cm.

the journal is here

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=20422


----------



## Alastair (29 Oct 2012)

Well done Ian I loved this tank  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Oct 2012)

I like the photos sharpness. Compliments the scape
Mark Evans has taught you well


----------



## Ian Holdich (29 Oct 2012)

Mmmm tips from mark, he didn't really teach me lol


----------



## tim (29 Oct 2012)

Well done Ian well deserved


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Oct 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Mark Evans has taught you well



Trust me, i didnt show Ian anything. The first time i ever saw one of his tanks, i was blown away. 

There's a ton more to come from Ian in the next year or 2.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Oct 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Whitey89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's exactly why we're all here isn't it! To learn and develop from one another, to better our previous attempts. I trust there is, he has a fantastic knack for it as of course do you! The rest of us are trying to make it somewhere near 

Well done on the placement too mark, and also on the tropica book you sorted out, that was top.


----------



## Antipofish (29 Oct 2012)

Awesome Ian.  One of my favourites of yours


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Oct 2012)

Congrats for the entry  good place for a first try, now lets better it next year


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 Oct 2012)

thank you guys!


----------

